

Do Small-RAM Devices Have a Future? - nkurz
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/541

======
zwieback
Yes, I think they will be around for quite a while yet. The current crop of
Cortex M3s, AVRs and MSP430s are great in terms of price/performance,
especially for ultra-low power applications.

There are also some interesting FRAM-based microcontrollers from TI and others
that allow better balance between non-volatile code storage and "volatile"
data storage.

